# help our wether is fat :(



## okiemama (Feb 14, 2013)

Ok we noticed our wether was getting bulky right befor Christmas so we started cutting back his grain then we went on vacation and had a friend feeding our goats we gave hime the instructions on how much and how often etc. We come home and the trough was full! And they werent eating so they had obviously been over fed (in the past we would feed they would eat their share and it would all be gone so for there to be surplus after they've had their fill points to overfeeding) and now he's a chunk! We have a show in two weeks and we've cut him down to the bare minimum what else can we do? !?!?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh no....is he sick from all the grain?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Wethers don't really need grain unless they are very thin..good quality hay and graze is best...I would stop all grain and take walks, play run....he should thin up in time..: ) he does need minerals, salt and baking soada..all free choice..


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

happybleats said:


> Wethers don't really need grain unless they are very thin..good quality hay and graze is best...I would stop all grain and take walks, play run....he should thin up in time..: ) he does need minerals, salt and baking soada..all free choice..


Show withers usually get about 3lbs of feed a day


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes, of course : ) but they don't "need" grain and care must be given for health reasons...3 pounds of grain to a non producing goat is a lot....(non producing meaning not a buck in rut or a bred or lactating doe)..


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Run, run, run him hard, then run him some more. Not a lot of time to get him back in show condition.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

yup, running is going to be your friend. I would put him back on the amount of grain you were giving him before you left on vacation and exercise him hard. I wouldn't take him off of grain, it is too much change for him.

Happybleats, Show wethers have to have the protein frp, the grain to maintain the proper muscle tone or they will crash and loose their muscle. 

You could also get a showbloom that is for overweight wethers that will help build lean muscle and help reduce the fat on his body. Purina makes a good one. 

If you cut his grain way back, consider adding a 1/4 can of vanilla Ensure twice a day to his grain and see if he will eat that. Or drench him with the Ensure and work up to 1 can a day. 

Take away all hay, if you haven't already. Or give just a handful a day.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok. I hear yah : ) ..lol.I understand show goats have different needs than the stay at home brood...But why no hay..?? Goats show or not need long stem for rumen fuction....Just wondering..


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hay can put on weight or help put it on pretty quickly bandits just way more for him to eat right now


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ok..thank you


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I hate to argue..I know many have different way of raising goats...so please know Im not trying to be difficult..but it worries me to say take off hay..this is not the best for her goat...here is a link from a very reputable breeder which tells you why...Im always learning and not afraid to hear new ideas..but goats need hay.. http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/nutritionalneeds.html

here is the a piece of this article..

Do not ever take healthy goats off hay or browse. Many show-goat people are being taught to feed only grain to try to add weight quickly and to reduce the size of the stomach. A goat must have roughage to survive. Hay and browse are that roughage.

Again, Im not trying to be difficult..: ) and I still have tons to learn..but I just needed to share for her goats sake..


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

There's alot of people that will never give their market goats hay, some that give the anywhere from a 50/59 or 70/30 hay feed ration
Some even more 
It depends on the persion the goats not gonna die without hay 

Please kept in mind that Im not trying to being mean or trying to act like a know it all lots of people know more than me but iv asked around alot the past 2 years and am just telling what i know


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

And I do appreciate that goatgirl132 : ) there are many opinions on goats care..we can only share what we know so others can make an informed decision...


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Generally show weathers are raised ultimately for consumption so rumen function is not important. They are slaughtered before it becomes a problem.

I would exercise, exercise, exercise!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't know anything compared to you guys....but I cannot even imagine not giving a goat hay....it seems wrong to me....  but then again, I don't "show" animals unless someone comes to my house....


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I am guessing the misunderstanding is because of comparing a pet goat with a show market wether. Total different goals and requirements.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, I understand about pets and livestock, but I still wouldn't keep a goat from hay (even my meaties)just for people's pleasure to look at, or even if it "beefs" them up or "conditions" them the way the judges like to see them, or whatever it does!
So I guess I am not a show person at all! Lol I also raise all heritage poultry...no BB's , Jumbo Pekins ,or Cornishx here!
I am sure there are a lot of reasons to do things the way they do though,  I would just opt out of showing.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Run him hard and often! That's about the only way to get it off. 

On the hay issue.I would give a couple handfulls twice a day but other wise just grain. You might try chaffhaye... its a good high protien bagged hay. Really good in moderation. I give my wethers time to browse during the day and if.browse is low a couple hand fulls of hay a day but not alot. Enough to keep the rumen going and satisfy their munching.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

While it won't hurt too much to just feed grain it.can make goats unhappy. They are meant to browse so I let mine and they still compete just as well as straight grain. I don't let them have much, just enough to make the happy and keep rumen functioning correctly.

Its true it will function without hay but there is more bloat and Ph balance gets upset way easier. 

I've had people tell me my goats woudlnt win because.they get hay and browse. I had multiple grand champs last year... not bragging just stating the facts. Wethers can have hay in moderation. It won't hurt to give some once or.twice.a day. Free choice is what hurts them and.feeding it before.market shows


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That's what i was thinking...they may do "ok" but they aren't as happy. Same thing with people who don't give their ducks water to swim in...they can survive, but have you ever seen a duck play in the water? Way fun!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I hate to sound to the point, but ultimately it is to do well in the show ring and a wether with a pot belly is not going to do well. Ours get a small tiny handful one time a day. They are terminal and rumen developement is not an issue. The show feeds also have high fiber in them and that is to help balance the fact that you are giving them way less hay/forage/browse, they are designed to be the only feed the goat gets.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

and i know multiple people who give a flake (for 2-3 goats) every other to every couple of days and they will place.
And iv seen one persion place 1st in her class and fed mostly grass
It kinda just depends hay dosent build them it keeps the remnant goin g soda 
But i this case they would be find with none not a hand full


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Why is a "pot belly" bad? I think it looks like a goat..:?

I know NOTHING about showing.....lol


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Sometimes what people describe as pot belly is just expanded ribs which is good he's fill out 
But actuall pot belly like in this case sounds like he's just fat and over full or from too much hay


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

It hides the muscle and takes away from the look. Especially since.they judge wethers tops and it makes the loin look odd. 

I don't like a pot belly goat but its so.much easier to show a happy goat. I don't give hay the night before or day if a show. Sometimes not even a couple days before if they are really deep and big already.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Guess I just don't get why it doesn't look good.....who decided a full rumen looks bad??
Is it kinda like when a dog is docked for show?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Exactly 
someone one day decided i donto want a full goat to win
And ever since then they have been getting "docked" for it


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol....We humans are strange.....


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes... Yes we are


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

goatgirl132 said:


> Show withers usually get about 3lbs of feed a day


And a large handful of hay to keep the rumen happy.  Free choice for a show wether makes for a soggy big bellied boy.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I put a flake of hay every other day to every couple days in the pin of my 3 boys
3 lbs of feed is way to much grain for just a hand full of hay a day (coastal) 
I could see that with alfalfa


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

At 2 weeks from show there's not a whole lot you can do bit exercise the tar out of him. I'd recommend 2 times a day....preferably brisk walk for 45 minutes. If you don't have that time, run until he pants 2-3 times a day. This won't take but a few minutes to start. Don't take him off feed! You can decrease his grain, but substitute the decrease with a filler...like rolled barley. Hay consumption should be about a large handful.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

goatgirl132 said:


> and i know multiple people who give a flake (for 2-3 goats) every other to every couple of days and they will place.
> And iv seen one persion place 1st in her class and fed mostly grass
> It kinda just depends hay dosent build them it keeps the remnant goin g soda
> But i this case they would be find with none not a hand full


In my opinion, it really just depends on the judge. If you have what I refer to as an old school judge, the soggy wethers will do just fine. If you have a progressive judge, the big bellied goats are going to be at the bottom of the class.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

See if your feed store he's any weight loss stuff


----------

